# Mice Woo!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Big thanks to Dom for the gorgeous lovelies!!

And apologies for the crappy pictures, my camera and the mice were not in the mood! hehe









Coraline, broken blue tan, not from Dom, I felt sorry for her as she was alone in the pet shop =o( Skittish, but lovely.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Bad pic of as yet unnamed female dove that is Cora's companion... but good pic of my living room! lol









Stone? girlie, absolutely gorgeous and big. Tentatively called Olivia Flaversham hehe









...and with her tubmate, a GORGEOUS PEW I have named Flora =o)

I also have an amazingly cute dove satin Buck, but he really was not up for pictures LOL Hope to try for some again tomorrow.
Will be visiting Leigh tomorrow aswell, so more adorable mice should appear! =oD

Willow xx


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Holy cow, I'm lovin' the ears on Coraline's roomie. Beautiful!


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Cora is beautiful! I want her


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, yes, Cora looks like someone dipped her in white paint head first! Not so much broken as splodged 

Willow xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

No problem. I hope you get some nice pups from them!  have they dried out form there spray yet? Lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Got more!! Yay! Thanks Leigh! 

Lots and lots of lovely satins.
6 BEC's
3 Blacks & 1 Black Tan
3 Fawns
3 Siamese
1 cinnamon (I think) but he has a white underbelly? I will have to take a pic of him.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Gonna bore you with more pics! lol Still not brilliant quality, but MUCH better than the last lot! lol









Flora (PEW) Olivia (Stone)









My big boy Cartman! He's Marten's Sable i'm 99% sure... a little fattie. Satin.









My gorgeous Dove boy, Stardust. Satin.









Lilly, my pretty little Dove girlie. Satin carrier.









One of my two Fawn girlies, this one is Rose  Satin.









I LOVE this picture, this is Poppy, one of my three Siam girlies. Satin.









Belladonna, one of my many jumping bean blacks! lol. Satin.









Coraline, my pet shop girlie  I'm trying to fatten her up, but she really doesn't like meal worms! lol









And finally, Ghost, the only male of my MANY BEC's! lol I love this boy, i could cuddle him all day he is such a sweetheart! Satin.

Ooo and look! You get to see what my back garden looks like! LOL

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

really loooovely meeces Willow.... gorgeous ears on a lot of them, and i love Poopy! 

good attempts with the pics  you've sorted the motion thing out by getting outside, now to try and focus them cam eh?? hehe, one problem after another isn't it?? What you wanna do is half press the button first and then if you can see that it's in focus on your cam screen, press the button fully. If it's not getting in focus, just get further away from the subject (you can always zoom in?) and try again. you can see it's focused on the BG in most of these piccies.

(sorry by the way, i have a habit of trying to help, even when people might not want it  , hope you don't mind!)

Vi x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't mind advice in the slightest! 

I'm hoping at some point to start up a little website for my mousery, and I want some decent shots before I put it online!

It frustrates me no end that it seems to be focusing on the background rather than the closest thing, i do press the autofocus first, but still its never clear!!

I'm gonna have to make a little set up that i can put my mice in while i take photo's, its hard holding the mouse and trying to zoom and stuff at the same time!! LOL

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Annnndd... I'm steadily getting better! lol


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

photographically, thats a dramatic imporvement Willow!!!!

beautiful mousies too!! Flora (guessing that her name as it was on the pics) is gorgeous.

Vi x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

And my attempt at 'artistic' with meece that won't move much! LOL


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

olivia is very beautiful 
and cartman looks very familar


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I imagine he looks alot like his daddy now he is bigger!! LOL

He's getting so big... how do you put a mouse on a diet? I already have cut him down on his mealies! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha wouldnt work, he has the chubby red gene im afraid 
im going to mousenap olivia, i hope thats ok


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, you can't have her!! She's mine!!! mine I tell you!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lilly is lovely; is she cham or silver? I really dig the red eyed dilutes; it's too bad you're an ocean away or I'd *sneak* *sneak* *pounce* *run* *runrunrun* have her for my own.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Lilly is pe black, Dove over here but known as Lilac in some american clubs


----------

